# opera facebook



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

these two were posted on face book. i don't know these two sopranos but may b some might know.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ldiat said:


> these two were posted on face book. i don't know these two sopranos but may b some might know.


Check out the famous opera singers birthday thread.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ldiat said:


> these two were posted on face book. i don't know these two sopranos but may b some might know.


Let me guess it was yesterday and they both where bullied ?


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Check out the famous opera singers birthday thread.


ok thanks for the info and what do you mean "bullied"


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ldiat said:


> ok thanks for the info and what do you mean "bullied"


Like in bullying , make these ladies feel small and only one other was good.


----------

